# Online PE Review at Villanova University



## cabby (May 30, 2008)

I am curious if anyone has taken the online reveiw course from Villanova University and if it was worth the money.

Here is the link:

http://www.villanova.edu/engineering/acade...edit/pe_review/

thanks,

cabby


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (May 31, 2008)

cabby said:


> I am curious if anyone has taken the online reveiw course from Villanova University and if it was worth the money.
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.villanova.edu/engineering/acade...edit/pe_review/
> ...


Never heard of it. $899 sounds high to me, but it depends on the length of each session, the duration and if you can e-mail the instructor with questions after the class is over, right up to the exam.

I used the MGI EE PE course and loved it. You might want to check that out.


----------



## cabby (May 31, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> Never heard of it. $899 sounds high to me, but it depends on the length of each session, the duration and if you can e-mail the instructor with questions after the class is over, right up to the exam.
> I used the MGI EE PE course and loved it. You might want to check that out.



Do you remember how much your MGI course was?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jun 2, 2008)

Its $400 if you're not a member of the NSPE. Do a search here for "MGI" for some reviews. There was I think one person who's only complaint was so-so.

Here's the link: http://www.mgi.org/PROFESSIONAL_ENGINEEREXAM.SHTML


----------

